
Announcing the 2007 Finalist Teams - UC Berkeley Business Plan Competition - Mistone
http://bplan.berkeley.edu/index.cfm?section=About%20the%20Competition&page=Finalists
======
Mistone
don't know the details but these finalists were selected from a pool of 70-80
entries and all the judges are top name VC's and angels, so you tend to get a
good group.

Many of the final group are fairly IP/Research orientated so it might be less
relevant for the Web 2.0 crowd, but I always find it interesting to see others
pitching their startups, to get pointers on what works and doesn't work, and
find out about new / cool technology businesses.

Finals presentations are open to the public.

Thursday, April 26, 2007 6:00pm - 9:00pm Andersen Auditorium

------
zkinion
So all they had to do was submit a business plan?

Do these things, such as the disease detection and other medical devices
actually work or are just theory?

